# Foods To Avoid



## LuckyMilo (Mar 19, 2009)

I was diagnosed with ibs last year after months of suffering from abdominal and back cramps. Initially i only suffered from the cramps and was prescribed anti spasam drugs to control this. These help , however i have now started to get additional symtoms such as bouts of diarrhea and constipation aswell as uncomfprtable bloating. The bloating gets really annoying as although im not gaining weight my abdominal area just balloons and it gets me down.







I have just joined this support group as i wanted to research the condition more and to try and find new approaches to controling it. I was looking for a list of foods to avoid , just a basic list so i can intruduce changes slowly rather than totally change my diet. The only food i have noticed triggers my ibs is onion (which i love) so i have cut down on the amount i consume. However symtoms still occur and dont know what else in my diet it could be. The bloating is my main concern as the drugs control my pain for now and i only suffer diarrhea now and then.Any suggestions/advice would be greatly accepted thanks x


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sometimes it is not what you eat but when you eat it. Read this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=97655Everytime I break the fruit eating rule I get very bloated and have a lot of gas. No drinking with meals helps reduce gas and bloating also.


----------



## mariea369 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi LuckyMilo... Ive suffered from IBS for years since childhood & in the last 3-4 years it has considerably subsided due to change in diet. I do not have wheat at all in my diet or diary, at first I thought this is going to be impossible but due to supermarkets and the competitiveness the foods are widely available (pasta, bread, biscuits, cakes, rice milk, alpro yogurts, chocolate, pasta/curry sauces) and I drink lots of herbal teas & try my very best to avoid caffeine (not always worked though) and the 1/2hr before & after food rule of avoiding drinks works great too. Ive started to eat lots of berries & thats helped too. I walk everyday at lunchtime also. Also I went to a colon therapist and that just worked wonders for me every 3-4 months I would go, when I first went the therapist she was so terrified she was going to hurt me because it did not work until the third try. I have taken magnesium but that just made the C a whole lot worse but it may work for you. I cant take a lot of fibre either. I hope this helps a little even try one of the above things and see will it help but everyone is different & what works for me may not work for you... I still get bloating, gas & c but its subsided a lot in last few years before that I had it 5-6 times a week, yep I would only get merely one day of relief... Good luck


----------



## LuckyMilo (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you yes i will try one of your suggestions as i need to beat the bloat thanks for your reply x


----------

